# Happy bird :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

This was posted on FB - so cute 




__ https://www.facebook.com/patrick.g.richards.1/posts/1200184400007164


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't see it.. maybe the owner of this video has removed it Niamh!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't view the video clip either. It says

Sorry, this content isn't available at the moment..


----------

